# new hedgehog owner: what food should I get?



## miss bunny18 (May 5, 2014)

I will be a new hedgehog mommy soon and I hear certain cat foods are good for hedgehogs to have. I live in the U.S. what brands are good/ what should I look for in a dry cat food for my hedgie? 
Also any other tips would be greatly appreciated!:grin:


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

Here's a start http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/23042-recommended-foods-list.html this has helped me a ton

Can't really comment on anything else.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

This is also an excellent list: http://www.volcanoviewhedgehogs.com/kibble--produce.html


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

And finally, for what to look for & other common food-related questions, there's http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...3034-beginner-s-guide-hedgehog-nutrition.html


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

abbys said:


> This is also an excellent list: http://www.volcanoviewhedgehogs.com/kibble--produce.html


I haven't seen this one. I'm gonna have to check it out:grin:


----------

